# I just saw two Chilliean chicks on BBC news



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

what do you think of chillean girls? they were quite attractive (the white ones) , has any of you ever been to chillie ? have you dated them? if so please don't burn my heart


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

They don't look any different to me.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

nubly said:


> They don't look any different to me.


omg , how can you say that , they were drop dead gorgeous , like you amuri'cans say , i know this sounds sissy but the first chick was so hot i just wanted to talk about it somewhere ,i needed to vent , and here i am


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

There are hot chicks everywhere, Chile is most likely no different. Some South American countries take it to another level though.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

But this chick was particularly hot , she had all her hair on one side of the shoulder , i don't know what they call that in english? , and she was hot ! add to that , she was talking about a football fan with her spanish accent , that made her super hot ! i think i deserve gf's like her , why not


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Barentin said:


> But this chick was particularly hot , she had all her hair on one side of the shoulder , i don't know what they call that in english? , and she was hot ! add to that , she was talking about a football fan with her spanish accent , that made her super hot ! i think i deserve gf's like her , why not


Post a link


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

nubly said:


> Post a link


i don't have TV capture , otherwise i would , ever seen that mexican film that the rich girl has sex with the peasant ? and then he kills her? she was like that !


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

omg , i want a hispanic (white) girl so bad , please hit me up if you are desperate too , lol


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Brazilian Women > Women from any other central or South American Country.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Barentin said:


> omg , i want a hispanic (white) girl so bad , please hit me up if you are desperate too , lol


Where do you want me to hit you at?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's one chilli girl for you










and here is one argentinian :


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Kiba said:


> Brazilian Women > Women from any other central or South American Country.


Brazil must be cool country , but then it has bad reputation , i've never been there to the americas as a whole but then when i search online i find argentinian and some mexican specially attractive , like the one in that film


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ They look average to me. But we all have our own tastes.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp, to start off... We prefer to be called Chileans, from Chile. But no harm, no foul. 

And yes, Chilean girls are usually very pretty. Haha, that's about all I've got to say. I dated a childhood friend from Chile that moved to California shortly after I did. She had a fiery temper.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I know a Chilean coworker who resembles closely to Noomi Rapace. I don't see her hardly ever. She was always really nice.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Barentin said:


> (the white ones)


So the non-white ones aren't hot?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Maybe you should start up an authentic Chilean restaurant (or hot dog stand). That way you can hire some Chilean waitresses.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know anyone from this country, I'm not even 100% sure she is from Chile but it's what I got when I typed Chile female models, she has the body of a God


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> I don't know anyone from this country, I'm not even 100% sure she is from Chile but it's what I got when I typed Chile female models, she has the body of a God


Shes definitely hot.... But not digging the pre-pubescent body type. Brazil wins....


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Shes definitely hot.... But not digging the pre-pubescent body type. Brazil wins....


not a fan of those oversize butts, if you look closely because their butts are so fat they have what is called cellulite dimples_. _that's disgusting.

Jen Selter has a big butt but that's different, she isn't chubby like these girls, she is in top shape, she has curves, she has an amazing body


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> not a fan of those oversize butts, if you look closely because their butts are so fat they have what is called cellulite dimples_. _that's disgusting.
> 
> Jen Selter has a big butt but that's different, she isn't chubby like these girls, she is in top shape, she has curves, she has an amazing body


Top shape?..... The girls i posted are soccer players.... Their isn't any cellulite. Jen Selter is again hot... But 2 of those shots are taken in such a way that make her *** look bigger than it is. She's like 98 pounds, and has the body of a highschooler, i thought you liked cougars bro?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Top shape?..... The girls i posted are soccer players.... Their isn't any cellulite. Jen Selter is again hot... But 2 of those shots are taken in such a way that make her *** look bigger than it is. She's like 98 pounds, and has the body of a highschooler, i thought you liked cougars bro?


cougars? um hell no. that thread was an exception, young girls will always look better, Jen Selter has a body of a God. It takes a lot of dedication and hard work to get the body she has. The chubby girls would die to have a body like hers. I've seen chubby soccer players before, it's nothing new.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> cougars? um hell no. that thread was an exception, young girls will always look better, Jen Selter has a body of a God. It takes a lot of dedication and hard work to get the body she has. The chubby girls would die to have a body like hers. I've seen chubby soccer players before, it's nothing new.


If you didn't post the pic of her in the gym i doubt anyone would have even realized she worked out.. *This* takes a lot of hard work and dedication.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> not a fan of those oversize butts, if you look closely because their butts are so fat they have what is called cellulite dimples_. _that's disgusting.
> 
> Jen Selter has a big butt but that's different, she isn't chubby like these girls, she is in top shape, she has curves, she has an amazing body


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Kiba said:


> If you didn't post the pic of her in the gym i doubt anyone would have even realized she worked out.. *This* takes a lot of hard work and dedication.


females with abs like that I don't like, I don't find it attractive, females with big biceps is even worse, the stomach looks flatter when the girl doesn't have abs and more attractive to me, these girls look more like men than females, you think Jen Selter was just born with a sexy body like that? no, it takes a lot of exercising.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Chileans tend to be very short. If you're into very petite 5' women then Chile is for you. But Venezuela, Argentina and Brazil are more famous for the beauty of their women.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

From Paraguay..


----------

